# Series 2 Dual Tuner with lifetime $100



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2a29e94d64
This isn't my listing, but I saw it and thought somebody might be interested in this low priced Tivo.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

As if the BIN wasn't low enough it sold for only $42.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

The low price obtained is a lesson to tell the buyers that any lifetime TiVo listed needs to have the word 'lifetime' in the title. In fact, it is best to give as much info in the title of any eBay listing as most buyers don't do the advanced search option of searching the rest of the posting. So they don't know the Tivo has lifetime. Whenever I post on eBay I fill the whole title up with info. 
If you list a TiVo on eBay and neglect to mention the unit having 'lifetime' in the title you can get _half _of what the same TiVo will get if you have 'lifetime' in the title.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think $42 plus shipping is too high.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I think $42 plus shipping is too high.


I agree. These boxes really don't have much value now.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I think $42 plus shipping is too high.


Especially with $41.05 added for shipping!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

magnus said:


> I agree. These boxes really don't have much value now.


hmmm.... I am glad that not everyone agrees with you on that. I will posting two or three of them on eBay for $150 to $200 each as that is what they have been selling at with 'buy it now'. They are worthless to me, as I only have antenna TV, and they only work with antenna TV badly with incorrect channel lineup and none of the dash channels. And you can only use them with the DTV Pal converter boxes. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...w=++TCD649080+++LIFETIME++&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> hmmm.... I am glad that not everyone agrees with you on that. I will posting two or three of them on eBay for $150 to $200 each as that is what they have been selling at with 'buy it now'. They are worthless to me, as I only have antenna TV, and they only work with antenna TV badly with incorrect channel lineup and none of the dash channels. And you can only use them with the DTV Pal converter boxes.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...w=++TCD649080+++LIFETIME++&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Yep, I'd be selling them as quickly as I could and not buying more unless they were for a really good price.


----------

